# ici, lachez les coups de boules mechants ! :casse:



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

:casse:

Faites descendre la superstar, lachez vos points rouges, tirez à vue.
il faut que dans une semaine je sois * moins * populaire que thebig :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Je t'aiderai bien en remerciement mais j'ai plus de crédit


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aiderai bien en remerciement mais j'ai plus de crédit



Pareil, mais je veux bien un vert  :love:

Soyez chic 498 points  :love:


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

je crains que les points disco n'aient fondamentalement changé les relations entre les membres  tout n'est plus que convoitise, flateries et coups de couteau dans le dos...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je crains que les points disco n'aient fondamentalement changé les relations entre les membres  tout n'est plus que convoitise, flateries et coups de couteau dans le dos...



C'est ça qui est positif, passer du consensus mou au léchage hard-core  :love: 

Comme t'es beau et drôle    :love:


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette, je me disais justement que ta moustache était goutue


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je crains que les points disco n'aient fondamentalement changé les relations entre les membres  tout n'est plus que convoitise, flateries et coups de couteau dans le dos...



C'est bon de savoir qu'il y a des choses qui ne changeront jamais...
D'ailleurs ça a un petit côté "Ferme Célébrités". Puisque Benji cherche à "faire de l'argent", il pourrait proposer le concept à TF1, non ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2004)

Moi j'avais mis des coups de boule rouge dans l'autre thread, alors ici j'en mets des verts.


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Nous sommes en pourparler avec Endemol depuis plusieurs semaines mais des modérateurs bougons nous empêchent de signer les derniers termes de l'accord


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Avantage de ce sujet : On n'a pas à chercher l'identité...

A. du généreux donateur
B. du bienfaiteur des forums
C. de l'imbécile

...qui s'est fendu de 3 euros pour se la péter grave pendant une semaine.
_Du bonheur qu'il y a à vivre dans un monde où tout s'achète !_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes en pourparler avec Endemol depuis plusieurs semaines mais des modérateurs bougons nous empêchent de signer les derniers termes de l'accord



Les indépendants, toujours les indépendants... Quelle merde !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

on veux notre part du gâteaux (ou alors je l'échange contre une place d'admin  )


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

d'ailleurs vous avez une idée de titre ? "Fear Forums" ? "Temptation Forums" ? "Les membres" ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs vous avez une idée de titre ? "Fear Forums" ? "Temptation Forums" ? "Les membres" ?



"Forum Story" peut-être. "Les forumataires" à la rigueur. 
De toute façon, sans un pack à 0,99 ¤ TTC, ça ne marchera jamais !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes en pourparler avec Endemol depuis plusieurs semaines mais des modérateurs bougons nous empêchent de signer les derniers termes de l'accord



Un accord a été trouvé.  L'accord est sur le point d'être signé.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais je veux bien un vert  :love:



pareil 

 gafe a tes abbatis alors cher Grug2 !    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Forum Story" peut-être. "Les forumataires" à la rigueur.
> De toute façon, sans un pack à 0,99 ¤ TTC, ça ne marchera jamais !



Héhé, j'avais pas vu cette nouveauté.    c'est dingue.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs vous avez une idée de titre ? "Fear Forums" ? "Temptation Forums" ? "Les membres" ?



euh ?  :mouais: "tata zaza et son harem" ?


----------



## benjamin (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon de savoir qu'il y a des choses qui ne changeront jamais...
> D'ailleurs ça a un petit côté "Ferme Célébrités". Puisque Benji cherche à "faire de l'argent", il pourrait proposer le concept à TF1, non ?



Je ne pensais sincèrement pas, lorsque je les ai imaginés, que quelqu'un puisse être capable de dépenser de l'argent pour un de ces packs. Le compte PayPal n'était d'ailleurs pas configuré. Néanmoins, comme avec la télé-réalité, tant qu'il y aura des gens pour regarder, cela nous incitera à ne pas arrêter.
Je précise que cet argent est dévolu entièrement à MacG. Cela restera sûrement marginal (je n'ai aucun espoir dessus), comparé à nos autres budgets. Mais, ces sommes modiques venant de membres sont plus gratifiantes que tous les contrats pubs ou liens promotionnels.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, j'avais pas vu cette nouveauté.    c'est dingue.



Oui, ça vaut la peine d'attendre que Benji soit d'humeur légère !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, comme avec la télé-réalité, tant qu'il y aura des gens pour regarder, cela nous incitera à ne pas arrêter.



_Panem et circense..._ Hélas.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que cet argent est dévolu entièrement à MacG. Cela restera sûrement marginal (je n'ai aucun espoir dessus), comparé à nos autres budgets. Mais, ces sommes modiques venant de membres sont plus gratifiantes que tous les contrats pubs ou liens promotionnels.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, j'avais pas vu cette nouveauté.    c'est dingue.



Je crois que je vais craquer pour un pack superstar.  

Voilà LE moyen Xavier.  

Pas cette semaine, trop de boulot, je veux en profiter un max.

Je vais demander 7 jours de congé exceptionnel à mon employeur. Motif: "je veux profiter pleinement de mon pack Superstar des forums."     

Je trouve ce truc trop trop drôle. Surtout le fait d'être débanni en payant. Macki va rapporter beaucoup de sous à Macgé.


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

il parait que je suis pas consensuel  Eve Angeli est consensuelle ? (Afin de vous oter le plaisir de la faire je dirais qu'elle est seulement **** )


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

[too late mackie ]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs vous avez une idée de titre ? "Fear Forums" ? "Temptation Forums" ? "Les membres" ?



Et si, pour l'instant, on se contentait de "Grug le millionnaire" ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que cet argent est dévolu entièrement à MacG. Cela restera sûrement marginal (je n'ai aucun espoir dessus), comparé à nos autres budgets. Mais, ces sommes modiques venant de membres sont plus gratifiantes que tous les contrats pubs ou liens promotionnels.



Oui ben mets-en un paquet de côté pour le champ', car je suis un bois-sans-soif


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais craquer pour un pack superstar.




Hélas non Paul, je te rapelle que ce Pack est réservé à une certaine clientèle : "Tu es mauvais, pas drôle ?"

Pour toi, nous allons créer le Pack Loose Totale : "Tu es sexy, tu plais au filles, tu es la superstar des forums ?" pour gouter de nouveau à la nioubitude


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (...) Néanmoins, comme avec la télé-réalité, tant qu'il y aura des gens pour regarder, cela nous incitera à ne pas arrêter. (...)



Le débat est lancé...


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

si Ardisson parle des forums de MacG je pose à poil sur la Une


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais craquer pour un pack superstar.
> 
> Voilà LE moyen Xavier.



Taratata ! Nous n'avons pas besoin de ça nous autres, Paul !
_Et tu ferais mieux de te concentrer sur tes chaussettes : t'es foutu de les oublier d'ici vendredi ou, pire, de les perdre en route !_


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et si, pour l'instant, on se contentait de "Grug le millionnaire" ?



Triple LOL


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> si Ardisson parle des forums de MacG je pose à poil sur la Une



Suffit de lui faire un petit chèque...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> si Ardisson parle des forums de MacG je pose à poil sur la Une



J'envoie un mail à Thierry tout de suite... :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs vous avez une idée de titre ? "Fear Forums" ? "Temptation Forums" ? "Les membres" ?


"A fond la boule" ?
"Viens bouboule viens bouboule viens"
"La boule à zéro"
"Piere qui roule n'amasse pas boule"     :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Pour certain(s?) faudrait un Pack Microsoft, qui masque tous les sujets qui contiennent ce mot


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Pour Amok je serais pour un Pack Clim car avec cet été torride qui approche, le vioque va pas résister


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> si Ardisson parle des forums de MacG je pose à poil sur la Une



Tu vas voir le nombre de mails que je vais, avec d'autres, lui envoyer.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> il parait que je suis pas consensuel  Eve Angeli est consensuelle ? (Afin de vous oter le plaisir de la faire je dirais qu'elle est seulement **** )



quand tu seras à poil sur la Une avec Elle, on saura enfin si elle est aussi sensuelle...  :love:  :love:    

toi, je sais déja !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir le nombre de mails que je vais, avec d'autres, lui envoyer.



Bengilli va éditer son post... je le sens...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour certain(s?) faudrait un Pack Microsoft, qui masque tous les sujets qui contiennent ce mot



En ce qui me concerne, je préférerai un "pack man". (1) 

(1) Attention ! Ce message ("le message") contient deux niveaux de rigolade pas forcément drôles. Vous êtes prévenu et vous vous engagez à ne pas poursuivre l'auteur ("l'auteur") de ce message en justice ("Y'a pas d'justice, ma bonne dame").


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pour Amok je serais pour un Pack Clim car avec cet été torride qui approche, le vioque va pas résister


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je préférerai un "pack man". (1)
> 
> (1) Attention ! Ce message ("le message") contient deux niveaux de rigolade pas forcément drôles. Vous êtes prévenu et vous vous engagez à ne pas poursuivre l'auteur ("l'auteur") de ce message en justice ("Y'a pas d'justice, ma bonne dame").



Pour Mackie?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour Mackie?



Non, non. Pour mon usage personnel. Et si vous pouviez me l'envelopper, ce serait pour emporter plutôt...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

t'as des préférences quand aux mensurations ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

M'enfin j'aimerais assez un "pack Iznogoud" pour être calife à la place de Benji (24 h suffiront...) et un "pack de 6" pour récompenser ceux qui ne postent que dans le bar... 

_Merci à l'auteur du gros coup de boule... Vais encore avoir un bleu. À la veille d'un (putain de) repas de famille, merci bien !_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'as des préférences quand aux mensurations ?



Du tout. Enfin, tant qu'il rentre dans le coffre de la Twingo.


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

ben alors les nioubies, au boulot !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Taratata ! Nous n'avons pas besoin de ça nous autres, Paul !
> _Et tu ferais mieux de te concentrer sur tes chaussettes : t'es foutu de les oublier d'ici vendredi ou, pire, de les perdre en route !_



Mes chaussettes, tu as raison, je dois me concentrer sur mes chaussettes. 

Bon, je dois aller plus tôt au boulot.   ça me fera de quoi me payer un pack de star.


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir le nombre de mails que je vais, avec d'autres, lui envoyer.



Je suis sur que s'il voyait des centaines de mails arriver il chargerait un de ses sbires d'aller jeter un oeil sur nos forums, mais qui comprendrait quelque chose en arrivant ici ?  Ardisson est encore dans les années 90 à coté de nous... Les forums de MacG c'est Dirty Sanchez qui se comparerait à Vidéo Gag


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben alors les nioubies, au boulot !



Ca me fait rire, c'est con mais je trouve ça excellent.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je dois aller plus tôt au boulot.   ça me fera de quoi me payer un pack de star.



[mode perso=ON]

Bon courage, Paul ! 

[mode perso=OFF]


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je dois aller plus tôt au boulot.



Tu m'laisses un peu de protoxyde d'azote hein?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

Merci, bon, j'y vais. 

Soyez sage les enfants.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin j'aimerais assez un "pack Iznogoud" pour être calife à la place de Benji (24 h suffiront...) et un "pack de 6" pour récompenser ceux qui ne postent que dans le bar...
> 
> _Merci à l'auteur du gros coup de boule... Vais encore avoir un bleu. À la veille d'un (putain de) repas de famille, merci bien !_



impossible, je pack iznogoud c'est pour moi


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Le système est en train d'être amélioré... et je commence même à le trouver sympa...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, je pack iznogoud c'est pour moi



Est-ce qu'on peut envisager (au choix) un pack "J'apprends l'ortographe" et un "J'ekris komme macie" ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le système est en train d'être amélioré... et je commence même à le trouver sympa...



Le "système" deviendrait réactionnaire et on ne serait pas mis au courant ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais sincèrement pas, lorsque je les ai imaginés, que quelqu'un puisse être capable de dépenser de l'argent pour un de ces packs. Le compte PayPal n'était d'ailleurs pas configuré. Néanmoins, comme avec la télé-réalité, tant qu'il y aura des gens pour regarder, cela nous incitera à ne pas arrêter.
> Je précise que cet argent est dévolu entièrement à MacG. Cela restera sûrement marginal (je n'ai aucun espoir dessus), comparé à nos autres budgets. Mais, ces sommes modiques venant de membres sont plus gratifiantes que tous les contrats pubs ou liens promotionnels.



Je dois avouer être choqué par ceci. Qu'il y est un esprit de déconne a la base, je suis on ne peut plus pour, en revanche avouer que tant que y'aura des gens pour vous verser des thunes, ca continue comme ca. 

En gros tant que y'a des cons, autant en profiter et les exploiter.
J'eu nettement preferé que la blague s'arrete a la page ou les "packs" sont presentés. Tout comme je préférerais contribuer a macg en versant des dons gracieux (et je l'aurais surement deja fait si la proposition m'avait été faite), mais pas sous cette justification.

Je suis on ne peut plus decu par ceci.

M.THOMAS dit Bassman


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (...) En gros tant que y'a des cons, autant en profiter et les exploiter.
> J'eu nettement preferé que la blague s'arrete a la page ou les "packs" sont presentés. Tout comme je préférerais contribuer a macg en versant des dons gracieux (et je l'aurais surement deja fait si la proposition m'avait été faite), mais pas sous cette justification.
> 
> Je suis on ne peut plus decu par ceci.
> ...



Autant certains packs sont plus que discutables, autant j'adhère complètement à l'idée du pack d'aide à MacGeneration.  

_*Le pack Aide MacG*
Plus sérieusement, vous appréciez le travail bénévole de MacG et voulez l'aider dans son développement ? Contient une extension de messages privés, de la taille des avatars, pièces-jointes, titre et couleur personnalisés, etc._


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2004)

New Prépuce a dit:
			
		

> Pour Amok je serais pour un Pack Clim car avec cet été torride qui approche, le vioque va pas résister





			
				Mei Kwei Lu man a dit:
			
		

>



Venant de deux loustics que j'ai vu à l'oeuvre quand la température dépasse 25° sur la capitale, le premier ayant la moitié du corps qui pendait dans le vide par dessus la ballustrade de mon appart', un filet de salive de plusieurs mètres suintant de sa bouche aspirant l'air surchauffé comme un mérou oublié sur le quai et le second que j'ai dû personnellement racompagner a son hôtel, avec arrêt gerbage dans le caniveau toutes les cinq secondes*, je trouve l'attaque particulièrement faux cul!



J'ai ce soir là, par pure bontée, laissé de côté l'appareil photo mais la prochaine fois vous n'y coupez pas!

 

*Après destruction quasi totale de mes toilettes, en plus!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Venant de deux loustics que j'ai vu à l'oeuvre quand la température dépasse 25° sur la capitale, le premier ayant la moitié du corps qui pendait dans le vide par dessus la ballustrade de mon appart', un filet de salive de plusieurs mètres suintant de sa bouche aspirant l'air surchauffé comme un mérou oublié sur le quai et le second que j'ai dû personnellement racompagner a son hôtel, avec arrêt gerbage dans le caniveau toutes les cinq secondes*, je trouve l'attaque particulièrement faux cul!



Et un pack "faux-cul" pour le vieux, un !


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le premier ayant la moitié du corps qui pendait dans le vide par dessus la ballustrade de mon appart', un filet de salive de plusieurs mètres suintant de sa bouche aspirant l'air surchauffé comme un mérou oublié sur le quai



Mouhahahahahaha  J'accepte ce portrait qui me dépeint traits pour traits, c'est vrai qu'il fesait chaud ce jour là. Mais crois tu pour autant que nous n'avons pas vu tes déhanchements, tes petits déplacements furtifs pour rester toujours dans l'axe du ventilateur ? 

Je sais que tu as du mal à te faire à l'idée que tu passeras pas l'été mais on viendra tous mettre un peu le souc à tes _funérailles_ et tu finiras pas aux indigeants, si ca peut te rassurer


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avouer être choqué par ceci. Qu'il y est un esprit de déconne a la base, je suis on ne peut plus pour, en revanche avouer que tant que y'aura des gens pour vous verser des thunes, ca continue comme ca.
> 
> En gros tant que y'a des cons, autant en profiter et les exploiter.
> J'eu nettement preferé que la blague s'arrete a la page ou les "packs" sont presentés. Tout comme je préférerais contribuer a macg en versant des dons gracieux (et je l'aurais surement deja fait si la proposition m'avait été faite), mais pas sous cette justification.
> ...


Hé mon grand, si tu as un compte paypal, donc une carte bancaire, tu es majeur et vacciné, responsable. Celui qui ne comprendrait pas le ton humoristique de ces packs devrait avoir à peu près le cerveau d'une moule. C'est juste un moyen un peu plus sympathique d'attirer des donations, plutôt qu'un bête lien paypal en bas de chaque page.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

bon, si ça continu comme ça il y a aura un place d'admin a la fin de l'été


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2004)

(en réponse aux deux foldingues)

Bon, j'avoue que j'ai eu une aventure avec supermoquette, mais j'étais saoul et je ne savais pas qu'il était suisse. De plus il avait des porte-jaretelles, alors accordez moi au moins des circonstances atténuantes et cessez de faire vos jalouses!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu as du mal à te faire à l'idée que tu passeras pas l'été mais on viendra tous mettre un peu le souc à tes _funérailles_ et tu finiras pas aux indigeants, si ca peut te rassurer



Petite correction : on viendra tous et TOUTES. Même si on en chie un peu pour trouver une basilique de libre pour septembre...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (en réponse aux deux foldingues)
> 
> Bon, j'avoue que j'ai eu une aventure avec supermoquette, mais j'étais saoul et je ne savais pas qu'il était suisse. De plus il avait des porte-jaretelles, alors accordez moi au moins des circonstances atténuantes et cessez de faire vos jalouses!


 moi j'ai rien dit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui ne comprendrait pas le ton humoristique de ces packs devrait avoir à peu près le cerveau d'une moule.



_Tu vois, lupus, c'est ÇA un conchyliculteur !_


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Tu vois, lupus, c'est ÇA un conchyliculteur !_


 j'aime pas les fruits de mer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les fruits de mer



Et un pack "man" pour mackie, un !


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les fruits de mer




[Mode auto modération ON à donf]


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et un pack "man" pour mackie, un !



Bah voila! J'ai pas osé mais il y en a toujours un qui le fait!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah voila! J'ai pas osé mais il y en a toujours un qui le fait!  :love:



Fais le mariole ! Moi, au moins, je n'ai pas couché avec un Suisse !
Et puis, ne tapes pas trop vite, mon loup, tu sais bien que ça te déshydrate...


----------



## benjamin (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Hé mon grand, si tu as un compte paypal, donc une carte bancaire, tu es majeur et vacciné, responsable. Celui qui ne comprendrait pas le ton humoristique de ces packs devrait avoir à peu près le cerveau d'une moule. C'est juste un moyen un peu plus sympathique d'attirer des donations, plutôt qu'un bête lien paypal en bas de chaque page.



J'ajoute à ta réponse que, ce n'est qu'après coup que j'ai vu que les packs pouvaient aller plus loin, que j'en ai supprimé un (le Xserve à 3500), que j'en ai recentré deux (star et looser), et que j'ai ajouté le pack d'Aide MacG, configuré PayPal et accepté trois souscriptions. À 4 heures du mat', je ne savais pas que j'allais faire cela, et ne m'attendais pas à une seule souscription, ni à les valider.


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À 4 heures du mat', je ne savais pas que j'allais faire cela, et ne m'attendais pas à une seule souscription, ni à les valider.


C'est dans des instants comme cela que le génie créateur fait son apparition! Vive la fulgurance et l'audace, à bas les moules (euh non, je m'emporte...)


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais le mariole ! Moi, au moins, je n'ai pas couché avec un Suisse !



Prouve le!


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

La communauté MacG est en deuil, l'alimentation de secours fournie avec le Pack Clim vient de griller. De toute façon ca pouvais plus durer, il souffrait trop


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah voila! J'ai pas osé mais il y en a toujours un qui le fait!  :love:



bon, si je banni pour un an ça va lui coûter 3650 euros


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le!



Avant d'arriver ici, je pensais que la Dent du Midi était une molaire !
Et puis, si je couchais avec un Suisse, que diraient les Belges ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La communauté MacG est en deuil, l'alimentation de secours fournie avec le Pack Clim vient de griller. De toute façon ca pouvais plus durer, il souffrait trop



Respect. Comme elle le disent toutes, il est encore plus grand couché que debout.

Regrets éternels.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La communauté MacG est en deuil, l'alimentation de secours fournie avec le Pack Clim vient de griller. De toute façon ca pouvais plus durer, il souffrait trop  (...) [/img]



Je me disais aussi... ça rame...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Respect. Comme elle le disent toutes, il est encore plus grand couché que debout.
> 
> Regrets éternels.



bon, mais on fait quoi des ses chats ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, mais on fait quoi des ses chats ?



Bah, je connais un resto chinois pas loin de chez lui...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

tu les a déjà appeler ?


----------



## Philito (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans des instants comme cela que le génie créateur fait son apparition! Vive la fulgurance et l'audace, à bas les moules (euh non, je m'emporte...)



Mais c'est bientot fini de critiquer les moules b***l de m***e oui !!!!!    

J'habite au bord de l'océan pacifique, j'ai quatre moules (mimi, jaqueline, claudia et Amok, allez comprendre, mais étant fan, j'ai pas pu m'empecher de l'appeller ainsi, et à elle ça lui plait..... ) comme animaux domestiques et je peux t'assurer qu'elles sont très intelligentes, font la vaiselle, achètent les journaux (que je peux ensutie profiter de lire)

Depuis l'apparition de ces abonnements payants, elles veulent toutes les quatre devenir membre des forums et moules superstar..... alors je dis non à la critiques des moules, d'accord !!!!!!  

(d'ailleurs on en a mangé hier......   :rateau: )


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>



Nous recevons des milliers de témoignages affluant du monde entier, de femmes délaissées, d'enfants sans père abondonnés... 

A mon mentor, regrets éternels...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

papa


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (en réponse aux deux foldingues)
> 
> Bon, j'avoue que j'ai eu une aventure avec supermoquette, mais j'étais saoul et je ne savais pas qu'il était suisse. De plus il avait des porte-jaretelles, alors accordez moi au moins des circonstances atténuantes et cessez de faire vos jalouses!



Tu n'as même pas remarqué ma guêpière, pourtant qu'est-ce tu t'y es acrroché, crevure, je suis dégouté


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les fruits de mer



Amok, t'as appris quoi à ton fils? nan parce que là je m'inquiète, si si. T'aurais pu au moins avoir la bonté de lui dire genre de concept ne s'achète pas sur eBay.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et un pack "man" pour mackie, un !



Tu vois j'avais raison


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, mais on fait quoi des ses chats ?



Vous avez fouillé ses poches, parce qu'il m'a légué ses Weston


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Et les gars je peux me joindre malgré mon manque d'étoiles (pas celle du shérif).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Si je vous laisse coucher avec ma soeur, est-ce que peu gagner des étoiles et des carrés verts ?
Soyez cool, en plus elle est pas farouche (pour preuve elle aime même les moustachus).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Forum Story" peut-être.



Ben ils n' ont pas traîné les organisateurs, je viens de recevoir un courrier me disant que j'avais été sélectionnée pour jouer le rôle de Loana !!!    

mais j'ai crû comprendre que nous sommes nombreuses dans ce cas, les prochaines sélections seront rudes  :sick:  :rateau: 


je file me perfectionner en nunucheries bimboesques !    


_PS : y'avait pas une histoire de piscine ... ? _


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Et les gars je peux me joindre malgré mon manque d'étoiles (pas celle du shérif).


tu veux des points?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils n' ont pas traîné les organisateurs, je viens de recevoir un courrier me disant que j'avais été sélectionnée pour jouer le rôle de Loana !!!



Salut, moi c'est Jean Edouard  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Nous recevons des milliers de témoignages affluant du monde entier, de femmes délaissées, d'enfants sans père abondonnés...
> 
> A mon mentor, regrets éternels...



STYLEENSTADT (Reuters) -- Les Stylandais, qui viennent d'apprendre la nouvelle à l'instant, sont sous le choc. À chaque coin de rue de Styleenstaadt, des attroupements se forment spontanément et la Stylandaise résonne dans toute la ville. Les drapeaux sont en berne. D'après nos sources, des femmes se seraient jetées dans la Pustule, le fleuve qui traverse la capitale stylandaise.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fouillé ses poches, parce qu'il m'a légué ses Weston



je prend le 501


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux des points?


Je pensais quen couchant ca serait suffisant, mais si en plus il faut payer.  
Je me tate.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, moi c'est Jean Edouard  :love:



salut moi c'est la piscine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, moi c'est Jean Edouard  :love:




Aaaaah ça me revient maintenant cette histoire ...  :mouais: 

Y'à pas de piscine sur cette version ... pas de sous MacG ...   

je vais voir si je peux décrocher un autre rôle :sick:


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

sinon il y a le role de eve angeli dans la ferme


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate.



T'as raison, je viens de le faire et cétait agréable  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, mais on fait quoi des ses chats ?



T'occupe


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'occupe



j'ai dit chat, pas panther  sauf si tu a faim


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La communauté MacG est en deuil, l'alimentation de secours fournie avec le Pack Clim vient de griller. De toute façon ca pouvais plus durer, il souffrait trop



Chères stylandaises, chers stylandais, on vous ment, on vous spolie! Sa Majesté est actuellement en cure de chaleur en plein désert afin d'affronter, toute chemise fermée, un été qui s'annonce chaud dans les tee-shirts et les maillots, surtout pour les stylandaises en string


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Nous recevons des milliers de témoignages affluant du monde entier, de femmes délaissées, d'enfants sans père abondonnés...
> 
> A mon mentor, regrets éternels...


En effet :
http://news.google.com


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> En effet :
> http://news.google.com



Stylandaisen, stylandais tous à vos posts la canaille est à nos portes et distille de fausses infomations envoyées dans des bouteilles de bière belge éventée


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit chat, pas panther  sauf si tu a faim



Il est de mon devoir de protéger les éminences félines


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> En effet :
> http://news.google.com



_C'est énorme... Énorme !_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est de mon devoir de protéger les éminences félines



Juste les éminences ou toute la bête ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> En effet :
> http://news.google.com



on avait pas de citation de nom    :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Hélas, c'est confirmé, le communiqué de presse officiel vient de tomber sur Yahoo!News.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, c'est confirmé, le communiqué de presse officiel vient de tomber sur Yahoo!News.



La citation de Ray Charles est simplement mythique je me suis brûlé avec ma clope


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, c'est confirmé, le communiqué de presse officiel vient de tomber sur Yahoo!News.



_Z'êtes trop cons... M'en remets pas._  

P.S. : Je souscris pleinement à l'avis de supermoquette. Mythique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Juste les éminences ou toute la bête ?



Quelle bête je n'y vois rien dans le noir de tes pensées?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bête je n'y vois rien dans le noir de tes pensées?



Ben, dans le noir on voit pas grand chose. Demande à Ray. 

_Les enfants, je crois que j'ai trouvé notre Eve Angéli..._


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

Qui se sent de commenter les funérailles ? Personellement je tiendrais pas c'est trop dur.  Je ne pourrais contenir mes larmes quand je verrais apparaitre derriere le cortege la noirceur du pagne de DocEvil 

Déjà que je pleurait comme une madeleine pour le mariage de  Felipe y Letizia


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Qui se sent de commenter les funérailles ? Personellement je tiendrais pas c'est trop dur.  Je ne pourrais contenir mes larmes quand je verrais apparaitre derriere le cortege la noirceur du pagne de DocEvil



Moi je veux bien, je me suis entrainé durement et longuement avec Jéromemac, je crois pouvoir désormais tenir un choc pareil  



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je pleurait comme une madeleine pour le mariage de  Felipe y Letizia



Ah mais nan ça c'était la pluie


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, c'est confirmé, le communiqué de presse officiel vient de tomber sur Yahoo!News.



La félonerie weboliviste a même convaincu l'ancien bras droit d'Amok dont les pensées semblent avoir été corrompues par l'absorption d'un trop plein de bière belge éventée. Celle-ci a été offerte par l'ennemi pour lui faire oublié le fait qu'il avait aborbé un breuvage asiatique néfaste pour son estomac quelques heures plus tôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Les enfants, je crois que j'ai trouvé notre Eve Angéli..._



Mes condoléances


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je pleurait comme une madeleine pour le mariage de  Felipe y Letizia



Mis à part le coup du pagne, soudain le doute m'habite... Est-ce que ça valait vraiment la peine d'éditer pour rajouter ça ? 

J'ajoute que je ne la sens pas trop l'oraison funèbre (« Entre ici, cher Amok, avec ton cortège de jolies filles et d'alcools frelatés... »). Par contre, on peut demander à WebO : les morts de frais c'est son rayon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> la noirceur du pagne de DocEvil



Tu oublies le déhanchement


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> soudain le doute m'habite...



Décidement tu tiens le bon bout ce soir entre la bête et le tamouré


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre, on peut demander à WebO : les morts de frais c'est son rayon.



Les quoi?  Pouvez-vous développer mon cher Doc.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les quoi?  Pouvez-vous développer mon cher Doc.



C'est une petite taquinerie : dès qu'il y a un mort un peu connu sur Google, tu nous l'enterres dans le tradada post-mortem. Mais c'est pas grave, j'aime bien les traditions.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une petite taquinerie : dès qu'il y a un mort un peu connu sur Google, tu nous l'enterres dans le tradada post-mortem. Mais c'est pas grave, j'aime bien les traditions.



Alors je te laisse le soin d'aller poster dans ce sujet...  Mais Amok est-il _(un peu)_ connu?   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une petite taquinerie : dès qu'il y a un mort un peu connu sur Google, tu nous l'enterres dans le tradada post-mortem. Mais c'est pas grave, j'aime bien les traditions.









J'ai vu ce chapeau sur quelqu'un mais je ne crois pas que c'était Webo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

*Miracle à la cathédrale !*

STYLEENSTAADT (Reuters) -- Tandis que de nombreuses personnalités s'étaient rassemblées à la cathédrale Saint-Vlad-sur-Pustule de Styleenstaadt afin d'y célébrer les funérailles du Premier ministre Amok, un miracle semble s'être produit. Un témoin ayant souhaité garder l'anonymat nous a déclaré : « On était en train de jouer à chercher une signification au sigle SPQR gravé sur le caveau (Sans Pantalon Qu'on Rigole, Sans Papier Q Réglementaire, Surtout Pas Quand je Remonte, ce genre de chose...), d'Hocquéville lisait son sermon (interminable, et principalement minable il faut bien le dire), quand soudain c'est arrivé. Il y a eu une grande lumière -- j'ai pensé qu'on avait mal fermé la porte du frigo parce que, par vengeance, vu qu'il était mort de chaud le pauvre, on l'avait mis dans un frigo -- et une voix s'est élevée : « Alors, les nases, on a cru pouvoir se débarrasser de moi ? » Quand la lumière a faibli, je l'ai vu, comme je vous vois. C'était l'Amok, ressuscité ou je ne sais quoi (plus probablement je ne sais quoi d'ailleurs). Il a remonté l'allée en se déhanchant sur l'air de « Get Down Saturday Night », puis s'est retourné, nous a tiré la langue et est parti en courant, nu comme un ver. » D'autres sources on confirmé l'événement, mais aucun communiqué officiel n'a été publié pour l'instant.


----------



## bengilli (19 Juin 2004)

C'est confirmé, un nouveau communiqué de presse officiel vient de paraitre !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est confirmé, un nouveau communiqué de presse officiel vient de paraitre !



un mort vivant de plus


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je préférerai un "pack man". (1)



Et un tel post n'a pas fini dans la MGZ ? :hein:


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

*Messages au total: 40011 (27,38 messages par jour)*   :hein:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2004)

Si il y a quelque chose qui n'a pas besoin d'être confirmé par communiqué de presse, c'est bien le fait que vous êtes de grands malades!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a quelque chose qui n'a pas besoin d'être confirmé par communiqué de presse, c'est bien le fait que vous êtes de grands malades!!!     :love:



Peut-être. Mais il n'empêche que c'est un triste jour pour le bar : c'est tout de même la première fois qu'on rate une mise en bière !


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être. Mais il n'empêche que c'est un triste jour pour le bar : c'est tout de même la première fois qu'on rate une mise en bière !



Peut-etre, mais je mets quand meme une énergie considérable a me faire mousser! Et à mon age canonique et par ces chaleurs, crois moi que ce n'est pas gagné!


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2004)

Priscilla Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> (A propos du Pack Man)Et un tel post n'a pas fini dans la MGZ ? :hein:



Ah bon? Vous êtes comme ca dans la MGZ?!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

ah non, mais Beru est encore innocent de certaines choses, il faut encore l'introduire dans certains cercles. Lui faire découvrir la vie... 

hum... :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as même pas remarqué ma guêpière, pourtant qu'est-ce tu t'y es acrroché, crevure, je suis dégouté



Mais as tu fini de tout raconter?! Bengilli et le Doc lisent je te rappelle! 

Je vais encore avoir droit a une de ces scènes moi... Oh la la....


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais as tu fini de tout raconter?! Bengilli et le Doc lisent je te rappelle!
> 
> Je vais encore avoir droit a une de ces scènes moi... Oh la la....



Depuis qu'un des deux te voit mort et l'autre ressuscité à mon avis tu dois pouvoir leur faire passer du banga pour de la vodka orange et une fille pour un "pack man"


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Attention, ça risque de te couter très cher tes provocations à deux balles. Tu as vu le prix du pack immunité ?    Foguenne


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

alors que pour le prix d'une biere...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peut-etre, mais je mets quand meme une énergie considérable a me faire mousser! Et à mon age canonique et par ces chaleurs, crois moi que ce n'est pas gagné!



Je ne voudrais surtout pas te vexer, mais c'est pas de la mousse, c'est des peaux mortes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas te vexer, mais c'est pas de la mousse, c'est des peaux mortes.



Quelle poèsie! Toi tu es déjà plein de goudron alors tu peux parler


----------



## cecil (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas te vexer, mais c'est pas de la mousse, c'est des peaux mortes.



Bonjour,

Es tu vraiment plus jeune que lui ? Cela fait donc deux Taties Danièle ? lol

A+


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Vous êtes comme ca dans la MGZ?!



Tu sais, on n'est pas difficiles sur le genre, tant que ça se laisse fragger sans faire trop de difficultés :rateau:



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non, mais Beru est encore innocent de certaines choses, il faut encore l'introduire dans certains cercles. Lui faire découvrir la vie...
> 
> hum... :affraid:



Mon cercle te dit prout


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Es tu vraiment plus jeune que lui ? Cela fait donc deux Taties Danièle ? lol
> 
> A+



Vu qu'on a près de 8 ans de différence d'âge, je crois qu'on peut dire en effet que je suis plus jeune que lui.


----------



## cecil (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'on a près de 8 ans de différence d'âge, je crois qu'on peut dire en effet que je suis plus jeune que lui.




Tu n'as pas une photo de toi que je puisse comparer avec la sienne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas une photo de toi que je puisse comparer avec la sienne ?



La différence est aussi dans le port du bermuda


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas une photo de toi que je puisse comparer avec la sienne ?



Ah, les nioubies j'te jure !

Ce tradada est littéralement parsemé de photos de ma petite personne... Faut tout leur dire !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les nioubies j'te jure !
> 
> Ce tradada est littéralement parsemé de photos de ma petite personne... Faut tout leur dire !



mythique    j'ai enfin une raison de ne pas acheter de webcam, serait banni direct


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ça risque de te couter très cher tes provocations à deux balles. Tu as vu le prix du pack immunité ?    Foguenne



Wait and see...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, on n'est pas difficiles sur le genre, tant que ça se laisse fragger sans faire trop de difficultés :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Mon cercle te dit prout



tu veux pas te laisser fragger en douceur toi aussi ??


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas te laisser fragger en douceur toi aussi ??



m'oublie pas  :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

t'es sûr d'avoir compris ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr d'avoir compris ? :hein:



c'était pas une private joke ?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

ça pour être private, c'était private, un peu comme la backroom de la boite hier soir !   :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas te laisser fragger en douceur toi aussi ??



Désolé, mon honneur de chef de section (certes mort-née, là n'est pas la question :rateau: ) du clan m4k m'oblige à toujours me trouver derrière l'adversaire


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> toujours me trouver derrière l'adversaire



salaud !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> 
> Faites descendre la superstar, lachez vos points rouges, tirez à vue.
> il faut que dans une semaine je sois * moins * populaire que thebig :love:



J'ai du louppé un épisode ce w-e  :hein:


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du louppé un épisode ce w-e  :hein:


 t'avais rattrapage d'orthographe avec Mackie ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mon honneur de chef de section (certes mort-née, là n'est pas la question :rateau: ) du clan m4k m'oblige à toujours me trouver derrière l'adversaire



Vi on l'appelle le "Sodomiseur fou" d'ailleurs


----------



## pem (20 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vi on l'appelle le "Sodomiseur fou" d'ailleurs



Tiens ben voilà justement une remarque assez représentative du niveau du forum interne... encore pire que le bar qu'on vous dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du louppé un épisode ce w-e  :hein:



Oui il a acheté un pack qui n'existe plus


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas te laisser fragger en douceur toi aussi ??





			
				Mackie a dit:
			
		

> m'oublie pas  :love:



    :love: 

Si Mackie n'existait pas, il faudrait _vraiment_ l'inventer!


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Il me semble d'ailleurs, au vu de l'ensemble de son oeuvre désormais mythique, qu'il serait bien de lui accorder un statut spécial. Depuis des mois, avec une modestie qui plaide en sa faveur, il a émis l'idée d'accepter de n'etre _que_ administrateur. Cela me semble bien peu pour un tel talent. Je propose donc de créer le poste de "_mascotte officielle de MacG_", poste dont chacun poura mesurer non seulement l'aspect unique, mais également hautement honorifique.

Nous pouvons dans la foulée envisager de lancer une série d'objets dont la vente, en plus des packs, gonflerait le budget Ibiza de Bengilli: Porte-clés mackie (reproduction en latex de l'individu couplée à une chaine pesant 25 Kgs telle que celle qui retient actuellement son portefeuille à ses parties génitales), lunettes de soleil Mackie (avec yeux de casimir holographiques), T-shirts et caleçons "Aî lov Mackie", cravates et foulards avec imprimé de tete de Mackie sur fond de haricots rouges, claviers à frappe aléatoire permettant de poster "comme mackie" sans en apprendre la grammaire (une des plus difficiles au monde puisqu'elle change en fonction d'un savant calcul additionant les éruptions solaires et le nombre de voitures passant la porte d'Italie chaque minute, le résultat étant divisé par la somme des objets de moins de 10 euros vendus chaque jour sur e-bay).

Il me semble également judicieux de contacter les tour-opérators afin que les cars de touristes japonais puisse incorporer dans leur visite de la capitale un passage dans les locaux des serveurs de MacG, où ils pouraient observer le Mackie en vivarium, avec reconstitution de son habitat naturel. Pour les membres les plus méritants des forums, possibilité d'assister (suprême récompense)  à la nourriture de la bestiole, repas constitué principalement de fraises Tagada et de bonbons Haribo, spectacle d'une sauvagerie magnifique.

Ceci n'est qu'une modeste reflexion, et il va sans dire que toute nouvelle idée est la bienvenue.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

MDR   ​


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Ta reflexion me parait deja bien aboutie


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

c'est a quel etage les coups de boule ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Merci à ceux qui ont voté pour moi...  :rose: On compte pas Grug2: il est hors-concours... il a payé. 







En plus j'ai pas préparé de discours. :rose:  :rose: Heu... Merci... à vous tous. :rose:  :love:   Désolé TheBig...


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

C'est trés trés trés trés petit. (surtout que j'ai voté pour toi  )

Prends confiance en toi, à la fin de la semaine tu aurais été premier sans être obligéé de t'abaisser. 

[mode grosse tête on] Généreux bienfaiteur qui soutient macGé souviens toi que sans moi l'option n'exiterait pas [/mode grosse tête off]
(sans toi non plus  )
mais bon, comme ça je vais pouvoir tester la puissance de mes coups de boules payants et rouges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Désolé TheBig...


T'en fais pas Webo !!!!!!   
ps : tout ça à cause d'une boule rouge de Pil38.... c'est lui qui m'a déstabilisé !!!!!    :rateau: 
Purée ... qu'il attende un peu que je me recharge celui-là !!! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas Webo !!!!!!
> ps : tout ça à cause d'une boule rouge de Pil38.... c'est lui qui m'a déstabilisé !!!!!    :rateau:
> Purée ... qu'il attende un peu que je me recharge celui-là !!! :rateau:



Je peux pas voter pour toi...  Mais je l'aurais fait sinon... Faut que tu repasses devant. Respect au vieux...  Arf...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Respect au vieux...  Arf...


Tout compte fait, je préfère rester derrière alors ...!!!  
D'autant plus qu'il faut que j'extermine Dark avant d'arriver à toi !!!! :love:


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

Tu veux 1 point de plus ?     j'en ai pas bcp mais c'est en commençant du bas qu'on progresse ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux 1 point de plus ?   j'en ai pas bcp mais c'est en commençant du bas qu'on progresse ...


Arf ! Merci turnover ! ça fait vachement du bien !!!!   
... je te le rend dès que je suis "rechargé" !!!!! 
ps : quel folklore ce truc !!!!:love:


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux 1 point de plus ?   j'en ai pas bcp mais c'est en commençant du bas qu'on progresse ...


commencer bas c'est la regle ???;...


----------



## pem (21 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> commencer bas c'est la regle ???;...



Oui mais progresser après c'est optionnel  :casse:


----------



## pem (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci turnover ! ça fait vachement du bien !!!!
> ... je te le rend dès que je suis "rechargé" !!!!!
> ps : quel folklore ce truc !!!!:love:



Didju ! T'as appris la disco à K&P thebig ?   :love:


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais progresser après c'est optionnel  :casse:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout compte fait, je préfère rester derrière alors ...!!!
> D'autant plus qu'il faut que j'extermine Dark avant d'arriver à toi !!!! :love:


Avec tous les points que je te donne il vaudrait mieux pas que tu m'extermine (tiens, t'es de nouveau devant, merci qui ?  )
Par contre moi depuis hier soir je me suis fait dépasser par alèm et webo... y a pu d'jeunesse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous les points que je te donne il vaudrait mieux pas que tu m'extermine (tiens, t'es de nouveau devant, merci qui ?  )
> Par contre moi depuis hier soir je me suis fait dépasser par alèm et webo... y a pu d'jeunesse


Arf ! je te revaudrai ça Dark !  
...n'empêche, comme t'es mon seul héritier sur le forum, tu ne prends pas de gros risques !!!!:rateau: :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...n'empêche, comme t'es mon seul héritier sur le forum, tu ne prends pas de gros risques !!!!:rateau: :love:


Au contraire, je ne fais qu'augmenter égoïstement mon héritage  :love:


----------



## pem (21 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, je ne fais qu'augmenter égoïstement mon héritage  :love:



 
Dit-il en se préparant à le poignarder dans le dos


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! je te revaudrai ça Dark !
> ...n'empêche, comme t'es mon seul héritier sur le forum, tu ne prends pas de gros risques !!!!:rateau: :love:



ah non, il y a aussi Gargamel (où que je l'ai rangé déjà ?  :hein:  :hein:   )


----------



## Gargamel (21 Juin 2004)

b'jour !


----------



## Gargamel (21 Juin 2004)

ah mince, il reconnait les Ips ce truc 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] alèm.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Dit-il en se préparant à le poignarder dans le dos


 Ha non non, j'attends qu'il ait plus de points


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

je peux avoir qq pts svp car je suis tout seul sur un banc !!! ca fait une semaine ...


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

T'as du bol, j'ai pas encore dépassé mon quota quotidien


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as du bol, j'ai pas encore dépassé mon quota quotidien


merci ... je te rends l'appareil des que j'ai repris mon souffle !!!


----------



## bengilli (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il [Mackie - NDLR] a émis l'idée d'accepter de n'etre _que_ administrateur



Cette question vient de passer en commission spéciale en présence des 6 membres d'honneurs de MacGeneration. Résultat des suffrages : réfusée par 6 voix contre... 0 

La commission sera de nouveau réunie pour un nouvel examen en appel dans 236 mois, 127 jours et 18 heures.  :sleep:


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

rien que ca .?


----------



## pem (21 Juin 2004)

L'équipe étant d'origine corse, on peut considérer qu'ils ont fait un travail acharné, que dis-je, un effort inconsidéré en prévoyant déjà la prochaine commission


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

De même que la prochaine session vient très très vite


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

eh bien ...pourtant qd il s'agit de news ils sont rapides comme l'eclair !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La commission sera de nouveau réunie pour un nouvel examen en appel dans 236 mois, 127 jours et 18 heures.  :sleep:


NV pour mackie : l'achat de 12 forfaits xServe pourrait très certainement avancer la prochaine réunion de 236 mois et 126 jours (soit 242 mois et 3 jours  )


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout compte fait, je préfère rester derrière alors ...!!!
> D'autant plus qu'il faut que j'extermine Dark avant d'arriver à toi !!!! :love:



C'est bon... t'es repassé devant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon... t'es repassé devant...


Mwouais !!! J'en suis quitte à surveiller mes arrières maintenant !!! ... bande de zippeurs !!!   
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Purée !!! 7 carrés verts !! C'est pas sa bouteille de champ qu'il va avoir gratos, c'est carrément le pack Superstar !!! 

/me vote pour !


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Zebig, t'es mon idole


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais !!! J'en suis quitte à surveiller mes arrières maintenant !!! ... bande de zippeurs !!!
> :love:



'tention où tu vas poser tes fesses, avec toutes les bouteilles vides que tu laisses traîner...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, t'es mon idole


Bassman ... je te note pour un coup de boule de la mort demain matin !!!!  

ps : faut pas se faire trop d'illusions ! y'en a la moitié (au moins !) qui votent par pitié en se disant : "le pôv vieux, il a plus que ça à se mettre sous la dent ... s'il en reste !!!"    

ou alors :

"pt'ete que demain il sera plus là, alors autant qu'il en profite aujourd'hui !!!"   

Arffffff !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

En attendant je note que toi tu rends les coups de boules qu'on te met, pas comme d'autres.... Mais j'ai les noms si ca interresse   

 /mode ordure disable


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

oh ... une boule !!! mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a ... elle s'eloigne de moi. bouhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! je suis inconsollable ...   :sick: :sick: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

Napolèon franchit les Alpes en évitant les coups de boule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> ah mince, il reconnait les Ips ce truc
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] alèm.


........... salopard de tricheur Alèm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Napolèon franchit les Alpes en évitant les coups de boule


eh oui c comme ca !!! c la vie ... il evite les balles comme les boules !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Tu vas vbouar toi, j'vais pas te louper


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

20/20 Dude !!  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Napolèon franchit les Alpes en évitant les coups de boule



C'est pas lui qui est arrivé à pied par la Chine aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Si et c'est encore le meme dont la femme a la poule qui mue


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Eh bien voilà: l'idée du mackie mascotte a fait son chemin et vous n'avez rien remarqué.

Vous etes là,  vous trémoussant avec plus ou moins de grace sur le dance floor,  tous occupés à vous mater et vous entre-cliquer les boules... mais levez les yeux!

Dans la pénombre des rampes lumineuses, ne voyez vous pas une forme qui s'agite au bout d'un cable? La voici qui tourne, de plus en plus vite, et frôle vos cheveux! Non, vous ne revez pas, c'est bien notre mackie, tel un marsupilami épileptique et la nouvelle règle, le nouveau jeu a la mode est simple. Après les points disco, les packs super héros, il suffit de lui attraper la queue pour avoir un "Pack Giga gratuit". 

Le pack Giga inclus, en plus de l'ensemble des avantages des packs existants, une rencontre avec Bengilli (+ une photo dédicacée), un voyage à New York avec Alem (chambre double), une soirée lecture des poemes du moyen age avec DocEvil, Une animation le jour de votre anniversaire par SonnyBoy, 3 heures dans un magasin de lingerie avec Supermoquette, 1 heure de Google intensif avec MiniMe, Un après midi de pèche avec ZeBig, et des tas d'autres surprises extras!

Alors, tous en chasse! Le premier qui rapporte la queue du Mackie a le gros lot!

NB: Pour les petits rigolos qui voudraient arnaquer, pas la peine d'essayer de nous présenter une queue quelquonque, sortie d'on ne sait où. Tous les admins connaissent la queue du mackie, qui possède un signe distinctif unique.


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Ca y est je l'ai :
 La queue du mackie (ben il dedicassait des vieux Imac cassé a la fnac de Vezoul)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà: l'idée du mackie mascotte a fait son chemin et vous n'avez rien remarqué.
> 
> Vous etes là,  vous trémoussant avec plus ou moins de grace sur le dance floor,  tous occupés à vous mater et vous entre-cliquer les boules... mais levez les yeux!
> 
> ...



Je l'ai! ah non, c'est la mienne


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Eh oui, il est toujours intact!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

lol


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol



Toujours intact, toujours intact... en terme de mackie, l'intactitude est toute relative ce me semble  En attendant, toi aussi fabrique-toi ta queue de Mackie pour impressionner la fan de Lorie qui habite près de chez toi !


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Rah j'arrive pas a coller le dernier morceau


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Et hop! Loupée!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Après les points disco, les packs super héros, il suffit de lui attraper la queue pour avoir un "Pack Giga gratuit".
> 
> Alors, tous en chasse! Le premier qui rapporte la queue du Mackie a le gros lot!



 :hein: mumm ... j'aurais une question  ... le "Pack Giga Gratuit" on peut pas l'échanger contre un calendrier comprenant des photos de nus (artistique hein ) de l'  "Equipe MAcG", le tout dédicacé par chacun d'entre vous ...?   :love: 

Si oui ...


Mackie ... viens par ici petit ... tu veux un bonbon ...? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Je peux déjà t'envoyer la page Janvier


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je peux déjà t'envoyer la page Janvier



Ben attends ...toi   j'ai même pas attrapé la queue ...   

ben ids oh, j'veux pas tricher moi  !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben attends ...toi   j'ai même pas attrapé la queue ...
> 
> ben ids oh, j'veux pas tricher moi  !  :love:



Mouarf ! Tu sais, Mackie, pour une fois qu'une femme lui demande, il va pas se faire prier  Ce n'est qu'une question de minutes


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Ou le temps qu'il rentre chez lui


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Tu sais, Mackie, pour une fois qu'une femme lui demande, il va pas se faire prier  Ce n'est qu'une question de minutes




   









trop forte moi !   




_alors j'ai gagné quoi ...? _


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Hop sans les mains


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop sans les mains



 :mouais: tricheur !  :mouais: 

J'l'air eue * avant* !!!


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> ah mince, il reconnait les Ips ce truc
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] alèm.




ça marche par pseudo


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et hop! Loupée!




Damned, il est rapide le bougre.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ... viens par ici petit ... tu veux un bonbon ...? :love:




ou ça ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tricheur !  :mouais:
> 
> J'l'air eue * avant* !!!



Pfffff felicitez ces efforts avec un coup de boule et voila comment elle vous remercie  

Fait becot a parrain


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Posté par Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> ah mince, il reconnait les Ips ce truc
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] alèm.







			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas pseudo




 t'avais raison Amok, (pour une fois  ), il faudrait l'inventer !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff felicitez ces efforts avec un coup de boule et voila comment elle vous remercie
> 
> Fait becot a parrain



 :hein: Quel coup de boule ...?  :casse: j'ai rien fenti avec mon fcafque !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'avais raison Amok, (pour une fois)



Bon (ouch!), donc, dans ces conditions (ouch!) tu peux peut-être me lacher la queue maintenant, non? (ouch!) On a dit: celle du Mackie. C'est pas en me la tortillant (ouch!) dans tous les sens que tu vas avoir le Giga Pack, crois moi (Aïe)! Mais Aïeuuuuuuuh! C'est pas Fort Boyard! Y'a pas d'indice collé dessouchhhhhh!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Pauvre Amok, sa vie est un calvaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon (ouch!), donc, dans ces conditions (ouch!) tu peux peut-être me lacher la queue maintenant, non? (ouch!) On a dit: celle du Mackie. C'est pas en me la tortillant (ouch!) dans tous les sens que tu vas avoir le Giga Pack, crois moi (Aïe)! Mais Aïeuuuuuuuh! C'est pas Fort Boyard! Y'a pas d'indice collé dessouchhhhhh!



 :mouais:    :mouais:    :mouais:  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais Aïeuuuuuuuh! C'est pas Fort Boyard! Y'a pas d'indice collé dessouchhhhhh!



Juste un tatouage familier aux connaisseurs qui représente... Enfin... lorsque monsieur est en de bonnes dispositions... Le tatouage représente : d'un côté la cueillette des olives en Basse-Provence, et de l'autre un épisode de la prise de la Smalah d'Abd el-Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale en 1843.


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ?



Mackie tu veux une fraise tagada et la carte platinum?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Juste un tatouage familier aux connaisseurs qui représente... Enfin... lorsque monsieur est en de bonnes dispositions... Le tatouage représente : d'un côté la cueillette des olives en Basse-Provence, et de l'autre un épisode de la prise de la Smalah d'Abd el-Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale en 1843.



Rhôôôôôô!  :mouais: Mais comment tu sais ça toi?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôôô!  :mouais: Mais comment tu sais ça toi?  :mouais:



Je n'ai aucun mérite : la prise de la smalah d'Abd el-Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale en 1843 figure dans tous les livres d'histoires.


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

eh oui


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le pack Giga inclus, en plus de l'ensemble des avantages des packs existants, une rencontre avec Bengilli (+ une photo dédicacée), un voyage à New York avec Alem (chambre double), une soirée lecture des poemes du moyen age avec DocEvil, Une animation le jour de votre anniversaire par SonnyBoy, 3 heures dans un magasin de lingerie avec Supermoquette, 1 heure de Google intensif avec MiniMe, Un après midi de pèche avec ZeBig, et des tas d'autres surprises extras!.



dis, quand on est déja modérateur, on peut avoir l'animation gouter d'anniversaire avec Sonnyboy en gratos ou réduc perso -40%, j'ai mon petit neveu qui me fait chier, j'aimerais lui offrir un bel anniversaire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucun mérite : la prise de la smalah d'Abd el-Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale en 1843 figure dans tous les livres d'histoires.



Oui enfin il faut savoir dans quel "livre" chercher quand même  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Comment il veut detruire la vie de son neuveu le Alem


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucun mérite : la prise de la smalah d'Abd el-Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale en 1843 figure dans tous les livres d'histoires.



Il faut changer de lunettes alors, parce qu'en fait c'est Vercingétorix qui jette ses armes aux pieds de César, avec dans le fond le champ de bataille et l'ensemble de l'armée romaine au garde à vous!


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin il faut savoir dans quel "livre" chercher quand même  :mouais:




Quid ?! non ?!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin il faut savoir dans quel "livre" chercher quand même  :mouais:



D'histoire. C'est marqué d'ssus. Faut tout dire... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut changer de lunettes alors, parce qu'en fait c'est Vercingétorix qui jette ses armes aux pieds de César, avec dans le fond le champ de bataille et l'ensemble de l'armée romaine au garde à vous!



Au temps pour moi ! Je ne m'étonnerai donc plus de t'entendre demander : "Un coup de pilum, Mademoiselle ?"


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment il veut detruire la vie de son neuveu le Alem



tu parles, c'est déja fait : il habite en banlieue !  

ps : le casque à ailes est très finement dessiné, profitant des nervures. Par contre, c'est la couronne de lauriers de cesar fait un peu peaux mortes...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

> Oui enfin il faut savoir dans quel "livre" chercher quand même



Dans _L'os à moëlle_, non ?


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  le casque à ailes est très finement dessiné, profitant des nervures. Par contre, c'est la couronne de lauriers de cesar fait un peu peaux mortes... [/QUOTE]



Tu noteras tout de meme que les traces de brulures sont parfaitement intégrées sur les visages des soldats!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon (ouch!), donc, dans ces conditions (ouch!) tu peux peut-être me lacher la queue maintenant, non? (ouch!) On a dit: celle du Mackie. C'est pas en me la tortillant (ouch!) dans tous les sens que tu vas avoir le Giga Pack, crois moi (Aïe)! Mais Aïeuuuuuuuh! C'est pas Fort Boyard! Y'a pas d'indice collé dessouchhhhhh!





:hein:  :hein: 

Celle de Mackie c'est bon je l'ai, et puis je ne pouvais pas la louper, longue et jaune comme elle est ...  par contre la votre il se dit qu'il faut la chercher ... 

Je dois vous avouer qu' il m'a semblé voir, tout à l'heure, un animal non identifié vous "malmener", sur la banquette du fond, ne voulant pas briser ce grand moment d'intense émotion qui se lisait sur votre visage, j'ai passé ma route ... la bouteille de champagne vide sur votre table est-elle à l'origine de votre méprise ?   

PS : je suis déjà sortie ---> []


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ce soir je mange du poisson


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :hein:
> 
> Celle de Mackie c'est bon je l'ai, et puis je ne pouvais pas la louper, longue et jaune comme elle est ...  par contre la votre il se dit qu'il faut la chercher ...



Sûr qu'elle n'est pas jaune!


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie tu veux une fraise tagada et la carte platinum?



je l'ai déjà la platinum


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu parles, c'est déja fait : il habite en banlieue !
> 
> ps : le casque à ailes est très finement dessiné, profitant des nervures. Par contre, c'est la couronne de lauriers de cesar fait un peu peaux mortes...  :hein:



Faut avouer que ça surprend ! On imagine Caesar chauve, alors lui placer la tête au beau milieu des poils pubiques...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà la platinum



T'as sauté la case Gold?!


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu noteras tout de meme que les traces de brulures sont parfaitement intégrées sur les visages des soldats!



oui, je me demandais d'ailleurs quels étaient les travers que tu lui fais subir pour être aussi abrasé !


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Il lui a limé les dents sur l'autoroute


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'as sauté la case Gold?!



bof, elle est pas terrible


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me demandais d'ailleurs quels étaient les travers que tu lui fais subir pour être aussi abrasé !



des travers de porc


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Quid ?! non ?!



Moi j'aurais plutôt pensé à un truc style livre de prière dans la forme  Mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Mais naaann ! C'est du Pierre Dac & Francis Blanche ! Tu parles d'un bouquin de prières


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> des travers de porc



oublie pas de mettre des herbes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Des piquantes alors... ça fera du porc qui pique  

(oui bon, ça va !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de mettre des herbes



L'Amok en jardinier tondant le gazon


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok en jardinier tondant le gazon



on a déjà alèm en ramasseur de râteau


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Des piquantes alors... ça fera du porc qui pique
> 
> (oui bon, ça va !)



    

no non moi ça me fait rire !  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi, mais ca fait 6 mois qu'il nous la sort dans le clan....


----------



## camisol (21 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a déjà alèm en ramasseur de râteau



quel jaloux, celui-là  :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> quel jaloux, celui-là  :love:



toi qui sais, tu as du bien rire ! :love: :love:


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Tournée de coups d'boule !!
Bah merde après 24h j'ai pu qu'en donner un


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais ca fait 6 mois qu'il nous la sort dans le clan....



Et ben profites-en pour demander à Lorna qu'elle te l'explique... pourquoi tu crois que je te la répète tout le temps ?  

(Merci Lorna )


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Ah c'est donc ca.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

:hein:  bon alors ça vient mon cadeau ...???    :mouais: 

il est où le calendier ?    chez l'imprimeur ?   

_l'heureuse gagnante du jeu est toujours en attente de son prix ..._ 

Pour rappel : la photo témoignant de sa victoire (laborieuse à coup de fraises tagada)


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Ben j'ai voulu te scanner un bout du calendrier, mais le matos m'a echappé des mains et a brisé la vitre du scanner


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

puis-je avoir un tout petit coup de boule svp ... sans deranger personne ...


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Ben t'as pas vu mon grand jeu ???

 Fais ce qu'il faut et tu gagneras un coup de tronche


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> puis-je avoir un tout petit coup de boule svp ... sans deranger personne ...



Euh... relis bien le titre du fil et repose ta question  


Lorna !!! La page janvier est bientôt sèche


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Lorna !!! La page janvier est bientôt sèche



 :affraid:  :affraid: 




 :hein: 







:sick:



 oups pardon j'ai eu peur ...  :modo: 




Ps : ça devient n'importe quoi ces points discos :  ils se "méritent", ne se demandent pas !  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Ou ils se gagnent


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ps : ça devient n'importe quoi ces points discos :  ils se "méritent", ne se demandent pas !  :mouais:



facile à dirte quand on paye plus le champagne


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

bon ... je recherche desesperement qq un ...


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

non c bon ... je rigole !!!


----------



## pem (22 Juin 2004)

Tant pis pour toi !  :casse:


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

aie ... aiaie !

c fini ?


----------



## bouilla (22 Juin 2004)

il est ou le pti rigolo qui se fait appeler "Powerbook78" et qui ss avoir posté ne serait ce qu'un message se permet de distribuer des points negatifs ?   


viens par la ptit, tonton bouilla va pas te louper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> facile à dirte quand on paye plus le champagne



Qu'est vous croyez môsieur, que j'ai chômé, que je n'ai rien eu à faire pour en arriver là ???

Et ben non j'ai travaillé dur, moi.

Tout d'abord j'ai du user de ruses tordues pour pouvoir entrer même en tennis (vu que je ne mets quasiment que ça ) ... ensuite il m'a fallu attendre "seul" sur la banquette, faire des yeux doux à ceux qui buvaient déjà des Gini, (donner quelques bonbons à Mackie ...) ensuite j'ai du inviter TOUTES les filles à danser casse: ça n'a pas plu à leur mec), et dans la Cage, vous m'avez pas vue ????

j'ai dû danser à côté de Benjamin, pas facile :sick: j'ai du mener la danse un peu , remuer Alem qui bougeait pas trop , réveiller jpmiss ... bref 

*Pas facile pour moi d'en arriver là.*

Alors vous comprendrez que ces p'tits rigolos qui pleurent pour avoir des coups de boules facesques, ben ça me fout en rogne ...   ils peuvent même pas faire un p'tit effort nous pondre des blagues, des trucs sympas rigolos ou ...  :hein: non ?


Bon c'est pas tout mais j'ai pas fini ma coupe ... tiens puisque c'est ça je vais inviter certains à ma table ... :love:  

Pfff y'à plus d'jeunesse tiens ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Bon. On se finit nos bouteilles et on va voir ce que foutent les 3 compères dans le carré VIP ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. On se finit nos bouteilles et on va voir ce que foutent les 3 compères dans le carré VIP ?



:affraid: hey t'es pas fou toi ??? attends pour y aller il faut une invit' ...   


(ou bien un coup au gars qui en garde l'entrée ... masi si il est costaud et que je loupe mon coup ... :casse: :casse: fé fas fafgné ..)


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> remuer Alem qui bougeait pas trop



tous ceux présent aux AES Belges savent que tes propos sont faux !     

surtout Mini  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tous ceux présent aux AES Belges savent que tes propos sont faux !
> 
> surtout Mini  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



exactement !   ( au fait , quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Mini  ? )


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> exactement !   ( au fait , quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Mini  ? )



je l'ai enlevé pour l'épouser mais ma mama veut à tout prix qu'il se rase, portougueché ou pas... ah ces portugaises !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: hey t'es pas fou toi ??? attends pour y aller il faut une invit' ...
> 
> 
> (ou bien un coup au gars qui en garde l'entrée ... masi si il est costaud et que je loupe mon coup ... :casse: :casse: fé fas fafgné ..)



Il n'osera jamais taper une jeune maman Paloise ??? Et puis on a des potes à l'intérieur nous, c'est pas pareil !! Allez ! Rame, moi j'y suis déjà presque


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tous ceux présent aux AES Belges savent que tes propos sont faux !
> 
> surtout Mini  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe aux AES ...  ( hélas pour moi,)  mais je sais  que dans la cage à Gogo ben tu ne t'es pas trop foulé !    

PS :  :hein: Alèm je ne te comprends plus, là t'étais pas avec une "New Yorkaise" ...?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe aux AES ...  ( hélas pour moi,)  mais je sais  que dans la cage à Gogo ben tu ne t'es pas trop foulé !
> 
> PS :  :hein: Alèm je ne te comprends plus, là t'étais pas avec une "New Yorkaise" ...?



il y a aussi l'amour d'une nuit (Mini en l'occurence), non ? 

bon... :love:

tu parles que je me suis pas démené, à danser collé-serré avec Web'O, on a chauffé les filles, TheBig jaloux nous a appelé dans le carré VIP, bin ya moins de filles !  :hein:  :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il n'osera jamais taper une jeune maman Paloise ??? Et puis on a des potes à l'intérieur nous, c'est pas pareil !! Allez ! Rame, moi j'y suis déjà presque


 t'es pas encore chez les VIP toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...) tu parles que je me suis pas démené, à danser collé-serré avec Web'O, on a chauffé les filles, TheBig jaloux nous a appelé dans le carré VIP, bin ya moins de filles !  :hein:  :mouais:  :sleep:



Comme c'était bon mon Alèmounet...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi l'amour d'une nuit (Mini en l'occurence), non ?
> 
> bon... :love:
> 
> tu parles que je me suis pas démené, à danser collé-serré avec Web'O, on a chauffé les filles, TheBig jaloux nous a appelé dans le carré VIP, bin ya moins de filles !  :hein:  :mouais:  :sleep:



comme c'est dommage ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas encore chez les VIP toi ?



Euh... Pas encore mais pas loin. Encore 40 points quand même  Je pêche un peu tous les jours en distribuant mes points allègrement. Mais j'ai du mal à rendre à tout le monde  En tout cas, j'arrive, mettez vos culottes propres


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le pti rigolo qui se fait appeler "Powerbook78" et qui ss avoir posté ne serait ce qu'un message se permet de distribuer des points negatifs ?
> 
> 
> viens par la ptit, tonton bouilla va pas te louper
> ...



toi aussi tu le cherches ?


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

:mouais:   je peux plus rien faire....  kes kis passs   ???  pas de coups positifs, pas de négatifs...  pomprends pas môa


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Pas encore mais pas loin. Encore 40 points quand même  Je pêche un peu tous les jours en distribuant mes points allègrement. Mais j'ai du mal à rendre à tout le monde  En tout cas, j'arrive, mettez vos culottes propres



je serai aussi bientot dans le carré VIP


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Tu as quoi comme message ? Trop distribué ces dernières 24 heures ?


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quoi comme message ? Trop distribué ces dernières 24 heures ?



nan, vous devriez donner à d'autres ce que vous voulez donner toujours au même


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

looool ! J'ai bien une solution pour toi qui m'arrangerait bien, mais pas sûr que ça t'aille  Il te reste toujours ma boule disco


----------



## pem (22 Juin 2004)

Ben t'as qu'à donner, on fera la commission


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Pas con non plus ça !  il est bien le ^tit Pem !  C'est nous qu'on l'a formé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Pas con non plus ça !  il est bien le ptit Pem !  C'est nous qu'on l'a formé


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

la MGZ remonte des profondeurs...


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> la MGZ remonte des profondeurs...



normal, ils ont plus d'espace de flood


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

si ! on les a toujours ! Et puis il suffit d'en faire de nouveaux  Mais y'a qu'ici que ça coudboulise  D'un autre côté, y'a qu'ici aussi qu'on diffuse


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

Faites comme moi, à l'économie. 695 posts, 0,62 point par post


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Faites comme moi, à l'économie. 695 posts, 0,62 point par post



ut: c'est tout ?  

c'est un peu léger


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Ben la moyenne est vraiment pas mal ! Moi, j'ai beaucoup moins


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu parles que je me suis pas démené, à danser collé-serré avec Web'O, on a chauffé les filles, TheBig jaloux nous a appelé dans le carré VIP, bin ya moins de filles !  :hein:  :mouais:  :sleep:


ah, c'est donc pour ça qu'il s'excuse !   :affraid:


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben la moyenne est vraiment pas mal ! Moi, j'ai beaucoup moins



heureusement qu'y en a qui calculent.... 
Et c'est une moyenne brute. Qui tient compte des points que le joli Cecil m'enlève sans commentaires régulièrement 

Je peux faire des scores cumulés, aussi, si ça intéresse certains ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'y en a qui calculent....
> Et c'est une moyenne brute. Qui tient compte des points que le joli Cecil m'enlève sans commentaires régulièrement
> 
> Je peux faire des scores cumulés, aussi, si ça intéresse certains ?



Le silence est d'or!


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Pfff... Personne ne lit ces threads à la noix


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... Personne ne lit ces threads à la noix



  ah tu crois ça??  même pas vrai


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Mon 700ème post juste pour toi, élène.
 :love:


----------

